
Artyping (1939) - pmarin
https://archive.org/details/Artyping
======
dwringer
I thought it looked kind of cool, so I derived a lettering style from the one
shown on page 17 and made a kludgy bit of Common Lisp to print strings in
it[1]. I tested it a little bit, but, _caveat emptor_.

As written it only supports spaces and 26 lower case (input) letters from a-z.

[1] [https://github.com/dwringer/line-
lettering](https://github.com/dwringer/line-lettering)

------
gatherhunterer
Not only is this interesting but it is also demonstrative of how to write an
instructional manual. He provides plenty of examples and advice on how to
improve one's technique. The "soldiers" example on page 21 is a good example
of how to explain and demonstrate a technique.

------
galago
The man's face on page 52 looks like a reaction image you would see on social
media today.

~~~
tamentis
You don't say.

------
romwell
ASCII art before ASCII was a thing!

